# Catio for the boys



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is for the cats my farmer neighbors abandoned. They are brothers that did not get along and were skiddish. It's been 2 years and are healthy, cuddling and live in my basement with an option to go in their catio to get fresh air and hang out.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice...do they spend a lot of time in there?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

All day. I close the window at night because even though we installed heavy duty pet screen, my brother thinks a coyote can break through it. I just ordered a window with a 6 1/2 x 6 1/2 opening so they can go out at night if they want. If a coyote got through the screen, it couldn't get into that opening. I am paranoid.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is their view from inside looking out.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice catio


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bllumpy,
This is Awesome! I bet they're happy!
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

They are so content and I do not have to worry about them going through another tough winter freezing in my garage.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! Nice catio!  Looks really cozy inside, and best of both worlds, in and out


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Blumpy, that is SO amazing! Everything you've done for them is just incredible, they get to enjoy the outdoors but be safe in their catio.  

Did you build it yourself? Because that looks so well done, it looks like a little professional addition to your home! You guys with your amazing catios are giving me so much inspiration for when I buy my first home in a year or two. 

Also, I love the kitty on the left's markings! So cute!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

That is Dale. He is a sweet boy. 

I put the footings in which I bought at Home Depot. My nephew and I framed it then my brother helped with the screen and roof. It wasn't as difficult as I thought. I watched a lot of YouTube videos and just thought it through as I went. It's 4' x 8' which is the size of plywood so I didn't have to cut the floor. The roof is a bit bigger so there is a overhang for rain.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Lucky kitties! I still haven't made a decision about a stroller. I'd like my cats to be able to go out somehow. Townhome living is restrictive.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg! Love that nose!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I tried the leash but that was a nightmare.


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, I love it! It looks very well built and secure, their own little clubhouse.


----------

